
Roblox grows 3x in 3 years – now 100M MAU and bigger than Minecraft - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/08/roblox-second-life-revenue-users-linden-lab.html
======
judge2020
7 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20620102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20620102)

